# Please critique my cutting diet...



## goonieboy2008 (May 26, 2009)

Hi
    I am 34, 6'2" now 207 lbs.I work a physical job i train 4 days week plus i do cardio 6 days a week.I have been using this cutting diet for the past 3 weeks now i when down from 215 lbs.I just wanted to know if there was any changes i could do to my diet. thanks

Meal 1
1/2 cup of oats,1 whole egg,4 egg whites,1 cup of skim milk,1/2 cup of fruit,20g of whey,multi-vitamin

Meal 2
1/2 can of tuna,2 slices of whole grain bread,1 tbs of fat free dressing

Meal 3
4 oz of chicken breast in 2 slices of whole grain bread,1 apple

Meal 4
40g of whey ,1 fruit

Meal 5
6 oz of lean red meat or pork tenderloins,1 cup of brun rice,1 cup of greens

Meal 6
40g of whey,1cup of skim milk,1 tbs of peanut butter.


----------



## Marat (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the -8 pounds so far. 

We work in macros, would you mind converting your meals into total grams of protein, fat, and carbohydrates? Also, do you know what your maintenance calories are?

Using FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal is easier than a pen, pad, and calculator.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (May 27, 2009)

m11 said:


> Congratulations on the -8 pounds so far.
> 
> We work in macros, would you mind converting your meals into total grams of protein, fat, and carbohydrates? Also, do you know what your maintenance calories are?
> 
> Using FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal is easier than a pen, pad, and calculator.



My macro are about 40%P,40%C,20%F my maintenance is around 3500 cal. i eat 2700-2800 cal. per day.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

Those are percentages. Can we get grams, please?


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2009)

Grams? How many regular people actually measure their food like that? Very few.


----------



## Hench (May 27, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Grams? How many regular people actually measure their food like that? Very few.



I do, I also teach all of my friend to.

Why is working in grams any more difficult that working in percentages? If anything percentages seem harder, although I can't really comment as I have never used them. 

Do you use these percentages every meal dg or just for your daily totals?


----------



## nkira (May 27, 2009)

I do it too....just few days back I got a kitchen scale....very very handy when your are tracking diet.


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I do, I also teach all of my friend to.
> 
> Why is working in grams any more difficult that working in percentages? If anything percentages seem harder, although I can't really comment as I have never used them.
> 
> Do you use these percentages every meal dg or just for your daily totals?



Neither.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (May 27, 2009)

My grams each day is 260g protein,280g carbs,62g fat.
So what would be a better for me??? should i drop some carbs and up the fat??  thanks

P.S is it good to stay on a low carb diet all year round?


----------



## Hench (May 27, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Neither.



If you don't do either then what's your point? Why do you think that percentages are easier to use?


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> If you don't do either then what's your point? Why do you think that percentages are easier to use?



Please read............I did not say it was easier. I just asked how many people measure their food. IMO, unless you compete or are on a very strict diet, it is not needed and a pain in the ass. You can get a general idea without this and would suffice for most people. If you want to do it, have at it.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

Ah. We weren't asking him to measure his food - it's good enough initially to just ballpark as best you can and enter it onto fitday or some other tracking programme. 

Besides, since he knows the percentages, he can calculate out to report the grams. I could calculate them from the percentages, but I'm too lazy and EVERYBODY should know that by now!!!


----------



## Built (May 27, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Grams? How many regular people actually measure their food like that? Very few.



He's not a regular person - he's got physique goals that he's trying to reach. 



dg806 said:


> Please read............I did not say it was easier. I just asked how many people measure their food. IMO, unless you compete or are on a very strict diet, it is not needed and a pain in the ass. You can get a general idea without this and would suffice for most people. If you want to do it, have at it.



You don't need to, and if you don't need to, you shouldn't. I agree, 

Some of us have to or we can't make this work. I'm one of them, lots of us are. When you're fat and you're tired of screwing around trying to make shit work, you measure your food and track your intake. Then you preplan it. Guaranteed results. And yes a pain in the ass. Worth it in my opinion, when there's no other way to get those results.


----------



## danzik17 (May 27, 2009)

I just do it out of force of habit.  Jodi got me into it several years ago.

It's not like it's devastating to take the 15 seconds to go "yup, that piece of fish weighs 4oz".

You'll actually laugh at this, but the cashiers at the cafe counter at work know precisely what I eat for lunch every single day (it's the same).  They will actually tell me if I'm more than 0.2oz or so off of exactly 8oz of chicken.  Now THAT's ridiculous


----------



## nkira (May 27, 2009)

my lazy ass decided to eye ball the food for few days & my totals cals were in mess!! (I ended up eating average 1200 cals instead of 1900 cals!!....)

Fitday + Kitchen scale is the best & most economical combo....


----------



## Hench (May 28, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Please read............I did not say it was easier. I just asked how many people measure their food. IMO, unless you compete or are on a very strict diet, it is not needed and a pain in the ass. You can get a general idea without this and would suffice for most people. If you want to do it, have at it.



Fair enough, you probably don't really need to do it and neither do I. But it only takes 2-3minutes a day to track what I eat and then I know exactly what's going on with my diet. Leaves less room for variation.


----------



## goonieboy2008 (May 31, 2009)

Hi
   its me again i just re-wrote my diet for cutting again im 6'2'' 207lbs 34 years old my diet macro is 269g P 204g C 88g F  2674 calories.I have a pretty active job and i train 4 days a week and do cardio 6 days a week please let me know what you think( i tried to do a plan that fits my day because i dont have breaks at work just 30 min lunch):

MEAL 1: 1/2 cup of oats,shake( 1 cup of skim milk,1 whole egg,4 egg whites,20 g of whey),fruit,fish oil caps,multi-vitamins

MEAL 2: Tuna sandwich(1/2 can of white tuna,2 slices of stone milled whole wheat bread,1 tbs fat free mayo) i got to make this meal quick cause i have NO break so its eat & go

MEAL 3: Chicken sandwich or 4 oz of chicken breast with 1 1/2 cup of brun rice,apple

MEAL 4: 40g whey protein shake,1 oz(20 almonds)

MEAL 5: 8 oz of lean cut meat,1 cup of romain salad,2 tbs of fat free dressing

MEAL 6: 40g whey protein shake, 1 oz(20 almonds)

I will maybe alternate  MEAL 2 with MEAL 4,i usually take in my carbs in the morning but from what i heard it doesnt really matter at what time i take the carbs as long as it fits in my macro's.I usually train right after MEAL 4 its my only time i can train so would it be better to eat some carbs before my workout?


----------



## Marat (May 31, 2009)

What are your goals? What's your body fat percentage? If you don't know, can you estimate?

You can also use some more fiber and vegetables. Get some more darker green stuff in besides just some romaine. 

How much of that fish oil are you popping? You want to be getting in 10g. I'm asking because it's unlikely that you would be getting all of those pills in in one meal.

Also, how do you feel hunger-wise?


----------



## goonieboy2008 (May 31, 2009)

my body fat is around 16%.Where would you add the extra fiber and greens in my diet while staying within my macro's? im popping 3 caps in the morning plus my tuna during the day.Im trying to cut fat


----------



## cwalker3 (Jun 1, 2009)

diet looks pretty good to me.  I would just make sure that your cardio is good and on your weight lifting day you go high reps lower weight.  If you are trying keep your mass then have a heavy and light day so you can cut up on the light day.


----------



## Marat (Jun 1, 2009)

cwalker3 said:


> so you can cut up on the light day.


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2009)

cwalker3 said:


> diet looks pretty good to me.  I would just make sure that your cardio is good and on your weight lifting day you go high reps lower weight.  If you are trying keep your mass then have a heavy and light day so you can cut up on the light day.



How, exactly, do you think high reps and lower weight cuts you up?


----------

